# You're on your way out, Prussia.



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Although not completely gone, i know its any day now. With your seizures, swelling, etc, I know you're almost gone. At 4 1/2 years, it was anyday.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow 4 1/2 years is a long life for a rat you must have taken good care of her


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah.. she passed away this morning. She was my snuggle bug


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear.<3


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Its ok. I had a great time with her, i had her from 6 weeks old, and loved her every since. She was a pretty pearl mearl rex with a cute fuzzy little tail.


----------

